# Daniel Wellington Alternatives



## WatchingTurtles (Nov 30, 2014)

Hello! I have a female friend that I have convinced to look into getting herself a watch. However, she has ended up looking at DW watches and she likes what she sees, and I can't seem to steer her away from making an eventual terrible purchase. Does anyone have any alternatives that are of a similar style while having at least a decent or respectable watch? 

She likes minimalistic, leather straps, and her budget is $150, $200 if it's worth it.

Thank you!


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Some ideas. What size and color face does she want?

FER2K004W0 FER2K004W ER2K004W | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA

UA06004W | Orient Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA

NR1Q003W | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA

http://www.amazon.com/Orient-FUNF5005W0-Stainless-Calfskin-Mineral/dp/B012L74672/ref=sr_1_13?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1441556457&sr=1-13&nodeID=6358544011&refinements=p_36%3A10000-25000%2Cp_n_material_browse%3A379287011%2Cp_n_style_browse-bin%3A2205714011%2Cp_89%3AOrient

Amazon.com: Tissot T0352101601101 Watch Couturier Ladies - White Dial Stainless Steel Case Quartz Movement: Watches

Amazon.com: Citizen Women's EW1562-01A Eco-Drive Brown Synthetic Leather Watch: Clothing

http://www.amazon.com/Tissot-Womens-T0352101601100-Analog-Display/dp/B005OGCCRO/ref=sr_1_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1441582883&sr=1-1&nodeID=6358544011&refinements=p_36%3A10000-25000%2Cp_n_material_browse%3A379287011%2Cp_n_style_browse-bin%3A2205714011%2Cp_89%3ATissot
Amazon.com: Swiss Army Women's Alliance Black dial Black Leather Watch - 241542: Swiss Army: Clothing


----------



## DMDenise (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm a little late to the party on Hamiltons but there are a bunch of lady Hamiltons on Amazon and Ashford. The pictures are crap but search them out generically on the web and the pictures improve greatly but not as much as they impress in person. I tired some on at Jarod's but they had low selection. They do have the latest models though. 

The DWs are compellingly nice to view but I think on their own website it says Do not get them wet. Impossible for anyone to live and enjoy a watch with a strap you have take off when you wash your hands? But they are so inexpensive on the Jomashop you might get her one now and keep looking for the long term keeper watch. 

I got a bigger 34mm automatic black face jazzmaster viewmatic $400 but the smaller 27mm range ones have a large presence and are so sweet on the wrist. But mostly I like the quality of them given their aftermarket ( Jomashop, Ashford and Amazon ) value for the money. There are several ladies Hamiltons on Ashford and some go on weekly sales for about 5-10percent additional off. Amazon has a few also. Again use the internet to view them, not the shop's pictures because there's a quiet elegance to them that can't be conveyed without good pictures. One model had a few diamonds with the markers, hard to spot but use the model numbers to find that. I love their quality bracelets but there's a small black face black strap Quartz with just 12 and 6 on it that M wore in the Bond movie. Very classy and not everyone on the street will have one. $200

That being a said I also liked the bulova precionist line. Thereis one on Amazon with tons of reviews that reminds me a Cartier D'boullion or however it's spelled, the one princess Kate wears. It's bracelet isn't too bad but the face with blue second hand and pearl and Roman numerals is nice, as is the smooth second for a Quartz. And there's another Quartz seiko which I never thought I'd consider but again it's classicly styled like a Tank Francais I think. It's got rave reviews from women on Amazon. $200 is the lowest I could find. 

I'm afraid to spend the money on any more fashion watches because of the water issue so for my knock around watch I'm only considering screw down crowns which also means I'm somewhat relegated to the dive watch models. Momentum has a new line in tons of colors. And surprisingly, Nautica has some really nice plain watches with high water resistance. I put a couple in my bucket on Amazon that had nice pearl faces and straps but Nordstroms has them too for $120. I think they were like 32 or 34mm. Try them first as they look most like the DWs. And Nautic had some sale on the outlet site for this weekend. 

Good luck,

Denise


----------

